# New Title!!!



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Kodi is now officially an "Open" Obedience dog. We won our CDSP Open title with a score of 191.5 (out of 200) at the Monadnock trial yesterday!


----------



## Gibbs Mom and Dad (Jun 3, 2013)

YEAH

Congratulations Kodi and Karen

You know what's coming next from me

...

...

... 

:whoo: :drum: arty: :clap2: :first: :cheer2: :thumb: :hail:  :bounce:


Yep, Kodi gets the max


----------



## cruzr (Dec 5, 2013)

Congratulations to you and Kodi,way to go!:clap2:


----------



## Lillysmom (Oct 9, 2012)

Congratulations! I love how much he really seems to enjoy it all!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

congrats to both of you! Always fun to watch the two of you work together


----------



## Colbie (Feb 9, 2013)

Congrats.


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Lillysmom said:


> Congratulations! I love how much he really seems to enjoy it all!


We wouldn't do it if he didn't enjoy it too!  If the only option was the old yank and pinch school of obedience, we wouldn't be playing the game. But Kodi has been completely clicker/positive trained. No matter what ANYONE tells you, you can teach a dog anything without resorting to coersive methods.

The good news is that more and more people are learning that they not only CAN train this way, but that it makes it more enjoyable for both the dog and the handler, and develops a really deep bond between the two!


----------



## Milo's Mom (Aug 31, 2008)

That 's fantastic! Congrats to you and Kodi!


----------



## Bojangles' Mom (Feb 27, 2012)

Excellent! Congrats to you both!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen Collins (Mar 21, 2013)

Congratulations! Both of you :dance:


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Congratulations, again, you two. Great job and always fun to watch you and Kodi work together.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Woo-hoo! Congratulations!


----------



## Deacon Blues (Nov 22, 2013)

Very nice. You set a great example for us.


----------



## RitaandRiley (Feb 27, 2012)

"What a fun game!" Kodi says! Love those hippity hops! Congratulations to both of you.


----------



## Ruthiec (Jun 18, 2013)

Great work and yes, i love the bounces as well.


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Just watched the video again after reading the rules for the event. I noticed at one point that you asked Kodi to"touch". Is that part of the exam or just something you did on your own and, if so, why? Also, I noticed that sometime you have him finish by going around behind you to your left side and other times just over to the left from the front position. Any particular reason for each finish? Just trying to be more knowledgeable about the various events. Great job!


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Congratulations to you both!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

sandypaws said:


> Just watched the video again after reading the rules for the event. I noticed at one point that you asked Kodi to"touch". Is that part of the exam or just something you did on your own and, if so, why? Also, I noticed that sometime you have him finish by going around behind you to your left side and other times just over to the left from the front position. Any particular reason for each finish? Just trying to be more knowledgeable about the various events. Great job!


Good observations and good questions, Mary! I ask him to pop up and "touch" as we move between exercises both as a reward, and also as a way to keep him engaged and "checking in". For Kodi, those unstructured moments between exercises are the times I am MOST likely to lose him, and then it's much harder to get him back again. So I work VERY hard to keep him engaged, happy and motivated between exercises. (sometimes more successfully than others! )

You're not technically being judged between exercises, so you CAN play with your dog at those times. There are still a few things that could NQ you then, however:

*Not being able to GET your dog to the start of the new exercise.
*Feeding after you move from the end of the last exercise. (In CDSP, you can provide a food reward, but it has to be in position, before you move away from that spot)
*Eliminating in the ring
*Leaving the ring
*Showing aggression

As far as the direction of finish is concerned, you can finish either way at any time. MOST people finish left most of the time, because the chances of getting a straight finish are better that way. Most people finish right after the broad, because (especially for a big dog) there often isn't enough space between the broad and your feet for them to finish left without hitting the jump. Also, you have the support of the broad jump beside you to help keep them straight there. (I'll have to go back and check, but I suspect that I did a right finish at the broad?)

People who have very large breeds often choose to do right finishes most of the time, because it is easier on the big dogs. Most people with medium sized dogs or smaller do mostly left finishes, because they not only are more likely to end straight, but they also look snappier.

The other reason people sometimes choose one finish over the other is if they have a dog who has been anticipating. It is not uncommon for dogs who have been doing obedience for a while to reach a point where they think, "I know that the next thing I need to do is finish, so I'll just surprise her and go there before she asks!"  By alternating which way you finish, you can help the dog understand that he needs to sit there and WAIT for you to cue him, rather than take matters into his own paws! 

Oh, and except for being able to feed at the end of an exercise, all the above applies to all Obedience venues&#8230; AKC, CDSP and UKC.


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Thanks, Karen. I guessed that the "touch" might be to get him to focus but wanted to be sure. On the finish, I wasn't questioning why he finishes on the right or left, but how he gets there. Adter the broadjump for instance, he goes from front, around to your right, behind you and then finishes on the left. At other times, he goes from front, directly to the left to finish. I was just wondering why sometime he goes behind you and other times just crosses over from the front position.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

sandypaws said:


> Thanks, Karen. I guessed that the "touch" might be to get him to focus but wanted to be sure. On the finish, I wasn't questioning why he finishes on the right or left, but how he gets there. Adter the broadjump for instance, he goes from front, around to your right, behind you and then finishes on the left. At other times, he goes from front, directly to the left to finish. I was just wondering why sometime he goes behind you and other times just crosses over from the front position.


I guess I wasn't clear, Mary!  The dog ALWAYS ends up on your left side, in heel position at the end of the exercise in obedience. A "left finish" is when they go from "front" (sitting at your feet facing you) to heel position by moving directly to your left. A "right finish" is when they move to your right and cross behind you to get to heel position. Either is correct, and can be used at any time at the handler's discretion. (in Obedience&#8230; in Rally, the signs often tell you which way you must finish)

In general, people with big dogs finish right more, people with small-medium dogs are more apt to finish left&#8230;. except after the broad jump, where MOST people finish right.


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

krandall said:


> I guess I wasn't clear, Mary!  The dog ALWAYS ends up on your left side, in heel position at the end of the exercise in obedience. A "left finish" is when they go from "front" (sitting at your feet facing you) to heel position by moving directly to your left. A "right finish" is when they move to your right and cross behind you to get to heel position. Either is correct, and can be used at any time at the handler's discretion. (in Obedience&#8230; in Rally, the signs often tell you which way you must finish)
> 
> In general, people with big dogs finish right more, people with small-medium dogs are more apt to finish left&#8230;. except after the broad jump, where MOST people finish right.


I got it now! Thanks, again.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Kodi you little overachiever, you!!!
Karen, get this boy an agent!!


----------



## Atticus (May 17, 2011)

Great Job you two!!!!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Pixiesmom said:


> Kodi you little overachiever, you!!!
> Karen, get this boy an agent!!


He does have fun out there!


----------



## Ruth4Havs (May 13, 2013)

Wow!! That quite a title! Congratulations go Karen and Kodi!:clap2: :cheer2:


----------



## ox3pxo (Sep 29, 2012)

yayyyyyyy!!!


----------



## Eddie (Feb 11, 2012)

WOW that is just wonderful :whoo:


----------



## nlb (Feb 26, 2012)

Awesome for you both! Woot!


----------



## Lalla (Jul 30, 2013)

Only just found this thread - congratulations Karen and Kodi!! Brilliant!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Thanks, Lalla! I was pretty proud of my little guy… three Q's in 3 entries for his open title. I don't feel like he's really TOTALLY secure in the exercises, but he tried his little heart out. The good thing is that Novice is feeling easy these days! 

We'll STAY at Open level for a while. He's a LONG way from ready for Utility level!!!


----------



## Sarahdee (Apr 5, 2012)

So fun to watch! Thanks for sharing and congratulations!


----------

